
Show HN: AndRemote – Job board(VC Startups). My first side project - Silly_Spray
http://andremote.co
======
csalex
It is not mobile friendly :)

~~~
Silly_Spray
Sorry! Just went live. I will be working on it this weekend. Thanks for
checking out!

